# Latest discover dorico



## ed buller (Oct 20, 2021)

The Wonderful John Barron doing another DEMO of the latest features in Dorico. 

. 

Lot's of useful info , they have such a great resource package on line and John has actually been zooming me and giving me tips at home.

best
e


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 7, 2021)

ed buller said:


> The Wonderful John Barron doing another DEMO of the latest features in Dorico.
> 
> .
> 
> ...



John is amazing. I love his videos and always find great value in them. I read somewhere (damned if I can find it now) where you have switched over to composing entirely on Dorico, Ed. Amazing. I'm almost there... not quite yet but getting there. I saw you use VSL brass. Very nice. Is it the new Synchron Brass or the legacy stuff? I've been loving the Synchronized Dimension Brass these days.


----------



## ed buller (Nov 7, 2021)

So the heavy lifting from Strings and Brass is VSL Synchron. Additional Bowing techniques from Berlin , Strings and Special Bows. I use Berlin Sphere for measured terms. Spitfire does all the chamber stuff for DIV. Woodwinds are all solo instruments in three's. BBC for firsts and Berlin 2nds and 3rds . Measured trems from Sphere. Brass is complemented with Berlin for mutes and Metropolis for sections ( massive basically ). Two Harps. Cineharp and Berlin. Perc ( Drums and Cymbals ) mostly CINEPERC. Some BBC and assorted mallets. It's a gas !

best

e


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Nov 10, 2021)

Massive amount of info! Great video! Thanks for posting!


----------

